# SPSP-Saturday 05-14-05



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I'm heading to Sandy Point State Park on Saturday to do some yak fishing. This will be my first time yak fishing this area. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishingrod, i hope you made it out okay at SPSP. Took the day off and went to Annapolis to spend the day with family. It was cold and windy there.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt, I went to SPSP this morning around 8AM.
Winds were gusting and white caps on the water. My kayak fishing partner and I decided conditions were to bad to do any fishing. So I headed over Rocky Gorge Reservoir in Laurel, MD to find some protected water. Wind was not bad but I still got skunked.

Congrats on the new Tarpon 120! Let me know if you want to meet up sometime to do some yak fishing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishingrod... wise decision on not going out. 

Do you know SPSP area well? I heard there is a channel near the rock jetty (not the one near the bridge), that has a channel maybe about 50 to 100 yards out that produce fish. But, I'm not sure, will have to verify that. 

I also heard some people fishing off a canoe at Kent Narrows. That kind of sounds little unbelievable or crazy... 

There is also a store called Bay Paddlers that takes people out to fish on kayaks near Cheasapeake Beach. Their evening trip sounds reasonable. To learn some protected areas where the honeys holes are well worth the money. Here's a description of the trip.

"Leaving from Herring Bay we'll cover the flats to the Fish Reef all located within a short paddling distance. The action is hot and there's a wide range of species to target."

maybe we can setup a trip to go out, i know Jigmaker also has a yak and maybe interested...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt, unfortunatley I had to make another trip to SPSP on Sunday without my kayak and rod. I lost my wallet when I was walking around the beach on Saturday deciding whether to launch or not. Fortunately, someone found my wallet and turned it in to the DNR police and I got it back.
I wish I had my kayak on Sunday because water conditions looked perfect and there was a nice overcast sky while I was at the park.

I don't know SPSP well, I have only fished it from shore one time. But I do think there is shipwreck near one of those rock jetties. I remember seeing it on an ADC topo map of the area. Here is link

http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepa...maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DMS

to another topo map of the area but it does not show the ship wreck.

Trying Chesapeake Beach sometime sounds good to me. I game in going anywhere where the fishing are biting! I've never been to Bushwood either but hear the croaker bite is good at Bushwood. I'm not sure what boat traffic is like in this area. Have you fished the Bushwood area on the Wicomico?

Rod


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Rod, we should definitely try to setup something this year for bay yak trip. Bushwood sounds great too, and its pretty close from DC (30 some miles). I'm not sure how bad boat traffic is also. It would be nice to find some protected water with good holes where only kayaks can go.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Boat traffic*

at Bushwood is not bad at all compared to SPSP. You should be just fine...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

TunaFish, thanks for info about the boat traffic at Bushwood.

I will most likely be in Southern MD (LaPlata) for the Father's Day weekend (June 18-19). Let me know if anyone wants to meetup at Bushwood, Chesapeake Beach, Solomons, Aqualand/301 Bridge or wherever in So. MD to do some yakfishing that weekend. I probably could do anytime Saturday or early Sunday morning.


----------

